# 40 S&W for deer



## tullisfireball

I have a Glock 27 as my carry gun. I have thought about carrying it this season for tracking wounded deer but thought about trying to take one with it if one gets close enough. What do you think about the 40 for trying to take a deer with? I have seen Police officers have to shoot a deer with a 9mm and put it down fairly quickly.

Just a thought, what do yall think?


----------



## ATLRoach

As long as you can hit a small target like an apple consistently and keep the range short with a good bullet like a XTP and +P rounds. Remember you have a very short sight radius and it will not help with longer shots. Do NOT use a personal defense bullet like a Gold Dot as it will not penetrate. 

These would work well up close:
http://www.doubletapammo.com/php/ca...ucts_id=210&osCsid=jvpaa7fun76rqb8deq3hc3qtc5
http://www.doubletapammo.com/php/ca...ucts_id=144&osCsid=jvpaa7fun76rqb8deq3hc3qtc5


----------



## HandgunHTR

ATLRoach said:


> As long as you can hit a small target like an apple consistently and keep the range short with a good bullet like a XTP and +P rounds. Remember you have a very short sight radius and it will not help with longer shots. Do NOT use a personal defense bullet like a Gold Dot as it will not penetrate.
> 
> These would work well up close:
> http://www.doubletapammo.com/php/ca...ucts_id=210&osCsid=jvpaa7fun76rqb8deq3hc3qtc5
> http://www.doubletapammo.com/php/ca...ucts_id=144&osCsid=jvpaa7fun76rqb8deq3hc3qtc5



What he said.  ^^^^

Also, remember that a deer's nervous system doesn't work like a human's.  When people feel tons of pain and are leaking red stuff their brains tend to start shutting stuff down.  When a deer feels pain and starts leaking red stuff, it's brain tells it to run.  And run they do.  

The .40 S&W will put a deer down, but there are much better choices out there.


----------



## tullisfireball

Thanks for the input, like I said I will probably carry it in case I have to track a deer, but may take one with it if it is close enough.


----------



## Rich Kaminski

I do not believe that the barrel is long enough to be legal for the taking of deer. I could be wrong, but check the regulations.


----------



## moose30273

Two or three years ago I took a deer with my Glock 23 and a 155 grain (I think) Winchester Silvertip.  I was climbing down from my stand and this deer runs up and stops 35 or so yards away.  It was a twin for the one I had just shot and I thought that one was running off.  One shot through both lungs.  The deer only ran a short distance before going down.  It was then I found out I had two deer down.  It was as I have heard "the fun ends when you pull the trigger".  Good Luck!


----------



## Bowana

I'm a LE officer and carry a full size Glock .40 on duty. I have a 27 as my back up/off duty weapon. I've shot several injured deer/dogs while working. All were shot with 180 grain gold dots and they worked great. The range was usually close though. I wouldn't want it for my main hunting gun but it should be ok for finishing one off. Just my thoughts...


----------



## Eroc33

Rich Kaminski said:


> I do not believe that the barrel is long enough to be legal for the taking of deer. I could be wrong, but check the regulations.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I think you can use anything as long as it 22 cal or larger centerfire and has expanding bullets a 25 auto can be your main deer gun legally


----------



## bowbuck

I plan to shoot a deer with my glock 22 .40 this year.  I have a box of federal 180 gr jacketed hollow points.  Would that do the job??


----------



## deerslayer357

I would be very careful of using JHP bullets.  I shot a doe with a 357magnum 5 times with 158grain JHP's.  Not a single bullet made a pass through.  It killed her pretty quickly, but if she had run I probably wouldn't have found her because she wasn't bleeding (no exit hole).


----------



## Ambull

I have taken deer with my .40 it was short distance though one at 5 yards the other at 20. Dropped both of them in their tracks.

Good Luck


----------



## Hunley

Don't know about deer, but 180gr. Gold Dots from Double Tapp to the head of a hog won't drop it. Found out the hard way. 

I would look at the Corbon DPX line or some custom manufacturer like Buffalo Bore to see if they offer the solid copper Barnes HP. Otherwise, get a Lone Wolf replacement barrel and shoot the heaviest lead round you can find. REMEMBER, Glock (and most gun manufacturers who use polygonal rifling) warn against using lead rounds in the stock barrel as it can supposedly cause an unsafe increase in pressure, amongst other things.


----------



## jleepeters

Eroc33 said:


> Rich Kaminski said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe that the barrel is long enough to be legal for the taking of deer. I could be wrong, but check the regulations.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I think you can use anything as long as it 22 cal or larger centerfire and has expanding bullets a 25 auto can be your main deer gun legally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not true, if you are handgun hutning for big game in Ga the bullet has to have 500 ft/pnds of energy at 100 yards for it to be a "leagal to hunt with handgun"
> 
> With that being said I dont know if a .40 does or not, you would have to check the ballistics on it to find out
Click to expand...


----------



## tullisfireball

jleepeters said:


> Eroc33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not true, if you are handgun hutning for big game in Ga the bullet has to have 500 ft/pnds of energy at 100 yards for it to be a "leagal to hunt with handgun"
> 
> With that being said I dont know if a .40 does or not, you would have to check the ballistics on it to find out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the regs on handguns changed a couple of years ago and did away with the foot lbs requirements
Click to expand...


----------



## SuburbanShooter

I would not even try to hunt one that is close with a .40 S&W. I shot the deer in my profile picture with a 1911 I built. 45 acp with +P round at 15-18ft at ground level. The little buck never saw me posted up on a fallen tree stump. He walked straight to me and I shot him right in the kill zone. I shot through both lungs but the bullet never exited. He ran over 175yds and took a nap. 
I say don't even try it because I made a great shot on him but didn't find much blood if any. I got lucky when I topped the next ridge I could barely see the white of his belly. I suggest getting the proper pistol to hunt one, .357 or bigger...... IMO


----------



## hikerbum

SuburbanShooter said:


> I would not even try to hunt one that is close with a .40 S&W. I shot the deer in my profile picture with a 1911 I built. 45 acp with +P round at 15-18ft at ground level. The little buck never saw me posted up on a fallen tree stump. He walked straight to me and I shot him right in the kill zone. I shot through both lungs but the bullet never exited. He ran over 175yds and took a nap.
> I say don't even try it because I made a great shot on him but didn't find much blood if any. I got lucky when I topped the next ridge I could barely see the white of his belly. I suggest getting the proper pistol to hunt one, .357 or bigger...... IMO



You dont say what bullet you used in your 45.    round ball, or lead?    if you used a good expanding bullet and you hit where you said you did, it would have left a blood trail.    the 40 S&W will do the job also, if shot within reasonable handgun range.


----------



## Randy

You coudl kill a deer wiht a knife too but that does not make it the right weapon.  The 40 S&W is not a deer hunting weapon.  You may kill it, you may not, you may find it, you may not.  Why even chance it?


----------



## Parker Phoenix

Both .40 and .45 are personal defense rounds. Sure you can shoot a deer with it, but both, in most cases would be highly ineffective and more self serving than sporting. Just because it's legal don't make it right.


----------



## hikerbum

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=430980

see this post.... so a 44 mag is better?

People shoot and lose deer with a 300 wm or 45-70 also, but shot placement is king, and knowing ones own limitations are just as important along with making sure you have the right bullet (not round, etc, but projectile). That was more of what I was trying to say.


----------



## Randy

Never mind, I changed my mind........this stupid legislature feels a 25 auto is acceptable so shoot away.  This is what happens when you leave hunting regulations up to a group of people who could, for the most part, care less about hunting and fishing.  All they care about is getting votes.  Shoot them with a 40 if you want to.  After all there are plenty of yotes who need to eat too! 

We are loosing our sport guys!


----------



## Buzz

Randy said:


> Never mind, I changed my mind........this stupid legislature feels a 25 auto is acceptable so shoot away.  This is what happens when you leave hunting regulations up to a group of people who could, for the most part, care less about hunting and fishing.  All they care about is getting votes.  Shoot them with a 40 if you want to.  After all there are plenty of yotes who need to eat too!



LOL - well put...


----------



## hikerbum

yep, they will eat the one shot with the 44 mag also.


----------



## siberian1

I dont think you are losing your sport. 99% of us know better than to hunt a deer with a 38sp or a 25 auto.  If anything I think your sport may be growing. I have seen lots of interest in the contender pistols and big bore revolvers.  I think common sense with prevail in this circumstance!


----------



## hawgrider1200

I have seen deer shot close up with a 44 magnum that didn't leave a blood trail. I would not even try a 40S&W on a deer. Maybe for a back u shot on one that was already spraying the foliage with red stuff, but usually when they are doing that u don't need a second shot just wait for em to lay down and bleed out. Any deer that runs away from you after being shot should be waited out for at least 30 mins b4 u blood trail.


----------



## Parker Phoenix

Randy said:


> Never mind, I changed my mind........this stupid legislature feels a 25 auto is acceptable so shoot away.  This is what happens when you leave hunting regulations up to a group of people who could, for the most part, care less about hunting and fishing.  All they care about is getting votes.  Shoot them with a 40 if you want to.  After all there are plenty of yotes who need to eat too!
> 
> We are loosing our sport guys!



That is a fact. Now they are practicing their chops on offshore fishing, hunters are a little more organized, but it is coming.


----------



## tullisfireball

Randy said:


> You may kill it, you may not, you may find it, you may not.  Why even chance it?



Funny according to this post we shouldn't chance a deer on any weapon. I have or know people who had lost deer with bows, shotguns, and rifles. If you patrol this forum you will see post made by people who have lost deer with every caliber available, so why should we risk it.


----------



## RipperIII

I was coming out of the woods last evening about 30 minutes before sundown. I had been doing a little work on my stand, not hunting, but I always carry my 40 s&w into the woods for yotes and such.
I approached a small opening and saw a young doe at 40 yds., it took me 10 minutes to close the distance to about 15 yds, I slowly cocked my pistol and raised to shoot. 
I aimed just behind the shoulder and high to account for bullet drop...I shot just over her back, and she was gone in a flash.
I am glad that it was a clean miss.
I had plenty of light to track her, and know that area well.
I can routinely hit water bottles at 20 yds, but I missed her.
I've never before attempted a handgun shot, maybe I had doe fever...I felt that it was a good opportunity so I took it.


----------



## HandgunHTR

RipperIII said:


> I was coming out of the woods last evening about 30 minutes before sundown. I had been doing a little work on my stand, not hunting, but I always carry my 40 s&w into the woods for yotes and such.
> I approached a small opening and saw a young doe at 40 yds., it took me 10 minutes to close the distance to about 15 yds, I slowly cocked my pistol and raised to shoot.
> I aimed just behind the shoulder and high to account for bullet drop...I shot just over her back, and she was gone in a flash.
> I am glad that it was a clean miss.
> I had plenty of light to track her, and know that area well.
> I can routinely hit water bottles at 20 yds, but I missed her.
> I've never before attempted a handgun shot, maybe I had doe fever...I felt that it was a good opportunity so I took it.



If you were at 15 yards, you don't have to compensate for bullet drop.  It will hit exactly where you are aiming.


----------



## Randy

tullisfireball said:


> Funny according to this post we shouldn't chance a deer on any weapon. I have or know people who had lost deer with bows, shotguns, and rifles. If you patrol this forum you will see post made by people who have lost deer with every caliber available, so why should we risk it.



That is not the point.  You know the 40 is marginal to begin with.  If you start off with a weapon that you know has a good chance you will be better off in the end...............but hey as I said it's legal, shoot what you want to.  Why worry about ethical kill shots.  Our legislature does not care why should we?


----------



## bowbuck

I toted my glock 22 tonight and hunted in some thick pines with lots of buck sign.  With enough time, I hope to bust something with it and then get to use my blood trailing skills.  I feel good out to 40 yards or so.  I can hit a paper plate with all my shots at that distance.  Good luck to all you handgunners out there.


----------



## RipperIII

I have a question...
I shot my .40 s&w into a 3.5" thick industrial products catalogue at 30 paces.
The bullet penetrated just over 3"  inches into the thick book and opened a hole about an inch and a half across.
Will that not take out the heart, or at least one lung, to say the least of the spine or brachial nerve cluster?
Many bow shots do not penetrate deeper than 3"...just asking.


----------



## deerslayer357

I have killed a deer with a 40 S&W.  that being said, I shot it at about 20 yards and put it straight through the heart.  The bullet passed all of the way through and the deer only went about 15 yards before it fell.  
I won't tell you that a 40 isn't enough to kill a deer, because it is.  It just isn't one of the best calibers for handgun hunting for deer. 
I say don't use a HP or JHP because they won't penetrate and if the deer runs you will be lucky to find it, but if you shoot it in the neck that won't be a problem I don't guess.


----------



## deerslayer357

hikerbum- yes, I lost a deer that I shot with my 44 magnum this weekend, but I didn't lose the 2 I killed with my 357 or the one that I killed with my 40.  are you saying that that makes the 40 a more suitable deer caliber than the 44 magnum?  
as you said, people lose deer with all calibers, but I think that it is only right that we do what we can to minimize the risk of wounding or losing deer that we have shot.  with that being said, the 40 is fine for backup shots or tracking wounded game, but I would not use it as my primary deer pistol because I have shot a deer with it and saw the performance first hand and was not impressed.


----------



## chainshaw

The biggest reason that the law was changed was that it was very difficult to determine what ammo had 500lbs. of energy and what didn't. No officer could actually tell in the field what was legal and what wasn't. With the invention of better powders, stronger guns, and more advanced projectiles, it was very difficult to accurately guess what had enough power and what didn't. Also, with the decline in hunters, it opened up more opportunities for folks to control the deer population.


----------



## Throwback

Randy said:


> Never mind, I changed my mind........this stupid legislature feels a 25 auto is acceptable so shoot away.  This is what happens when you leave hunting regulations up to a group of people who could, for the most part, care less about hunting and fishing.  All they care about is getting votes.  Shoot them with a 40 if you want to.  After all there are plenty of yotes who need to eat too!
> 
> We are loosing our sport guys!



Randy, 

The old reg was unenforceable. THe post above this one does a good job of explaining most of it. 

Ever met someone with a .25 hunting? I haven't. 

There's not a minimum ft pounds on a bow any more either. Hasn't caused a problem. 

Crossbows are legal--hasn't caused a problem. 

Scopes on muzzleloaders are legal--again, no problem. 

T


----------



## buddy48

Just for information....THis weekend I was at the rifle range and decided to sling a bullet down range with my glock model 35, 40 S&W tactical pistol. I posted a mannequin target at 100 meters and aimed at the neck/shoulder line. I had the gun resting on a sand bag. I was really surprised that the bullet drop was only 20-24". The spread was around 14-18". Obviously not a tight enough group for shooting an animal that far nor would it have had enough energy, but it did show me that the gun had more accuracy than I thought it would at that range. If I am ever in a gun fight a person better not stop within 100 meters and let me get a good steady rest!!!


----------



## ironhead7544

If I had to use a 40 S&W on deer Id get the Double Tap 200 gr WFNGC load.  And the right barrel for lead bullets.  This load should shoot through and leave a good blood trail.  With the longer Glock barrels this load is getting near a 38/40 rifle load.


----------



## repoman34

.40 cal is more than sufficient to stop a deer dead in it's tracks. Took my last deer with a High Point 9mm carbine, 147gr winchester hollowpoints. Only took one shot at about 50yds. She dropped immediately. .40 cal has a lot more knockdown power than that 9mm. Barrel length may be an issue though if you're using a sidearm.


----------



## RLFaler

Personally, I think it is irresponsible to use a .40 or much less a 9mm for deer hunting.  I think it is a hunter's responsibility to use an adequate weapon.


----------



## Parker Phoenix

RLFaler said:


> Personally, I think it is irresponsible to use a .40 or much less a 9mm for deer hunting.  I think it is a hunter's responsibility to use an adequate weapon.



I agree.


----------

